# Triple Collapsible Plastic Planer Boards



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Any one use the triple plastic collapsible planer boards? I am looking at getting a pair and all I see people talking about on here are the home made ones. I understand that hand made boards can be tweaked to run nearly perfectly however I don't have the time or tools for them. I also want a collapsible pair as I only have a 17' boat and space is limited. So again anyone use them? How do they run compared to the dual wood hand made boards?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have one but never have used it.


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

det07 said:


> Any one use the triple plastic collapsible planer boards? I am looking at getting a pair and all I see people talking about on here are the home made ones. I understand that hand made boards can be tweaked to run nearly perfectly however I don't have the time or tools for them. I also want a collapsible pair as I only have a 17' boat and space is limited. So again anyone use them? How do they run compared to the dual wood hand made boards?


Much like you, i wish i could get some imput on these. We used the double boards a few years back and they didnt pull as much as i would like. Ive heard the triple boards are much better...but getting reports on them are hard to come by. IM half tempted to buy one to test, and if i like it, buy one for the other side.


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

They work much better than the colapsible double board. They pull very hard and you wont have any problems with them unless in quite rough water. I had a pair of doubles that didnt pull well (porposied alot). I bought another double and took it apart an added the board to each to save money. The differance was night and day to how they ran. 
I would have no issues with buying triples again.


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

Chasin said:


> They work much better than the colapsible double board. They pull very hard and you wont have any problems with them unless in quite rough water. I had a pair of doubles that didnt pull well (porposied alot). I bought another double and took it apart an added the board to each to save money. The differance was night and day to how they ran.
> I would have no issues with buying triples again.


Thank you for the report.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

If you want to buy the best offshore troliing board get otter boards they are the bomb.
Agreed the triples will run better in rough conditions but you still cant beat those otters


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

stinger63 said:


> If you want to buy the best offshore troliing board get otter boards they are the bomb.
> Agreed the triples will run better in rough conditions but you still cant beat those otters


It all depends on what you want them for..
If you want something that pulls hard straight out to the side "otters" are not what you want. They work in rough water because if they flip they will right themselves in the correct direction but that is the only thing they have going for them. They suck if you want to pull four lead core or want to use them fast trolling for Musky. You have to put more weight on the keel to keep them pulling out well out to the side but then they dive when taking a inside turn. 

As far as the best offshore trolling boards, the ones made by "Hot Rod" and "Gone Fishing" on this site are a much better board than anything you can buy in the way they troll at high speeds as well as looks. Bar none.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Chasin do you have a link to info and pic of these boards made by "HotRod"

As for not being able to troll fast with otter boards well I have trolled at over 4 mph with them and 3 lead lines on each.Did fine with that setup did notice a little dragging with 3 lines though but not enough to keep us from keeping fish.


----------



## Tad Pole (Aug 22, 2006)

we have a set of otter boards we don't run them because there so big and take up so much room,we have the cranks mounted on the trees(took those off last year because we never run them) i ran one out once to see how it pulls and they don't go strait out from the boat but not far from it.and they pull pretty hard i would see no problem running at least three lines per side


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

stinger63 said:


> Chasin do you have a link to info and pic of these boards made by "HotRod"


Here you go. These beauties were made by Gone Fishing but they use the same design.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35749&highlight=planer+boards



> i ran one out once to see how it pulls and they don't go strait out from the boat but not far from it.and they pull pretty hard i would see no problem running at least three lines per side


I guess pulling hard is a matter of opinion..

I can easily pull otter boards in by hand and there is a slight "V" where the release is attached to the line on the board. With the ones in the above post you will not pull them in without turning the boat towards them. They pull so hard you can even strum a tune on them when the fishing gets slow...:lol:


----------

